
Show HN: Run VSCode on iPhone and iPad - nexuist
https://vseditor.app/
======
dperfect
FYI - you can host this yourself in a docker container using
[https://github.com/cdr/code-server](https://github.com/cdr/code-server) .

I recently set this up on a server running from my home (only accessible via
WireGuard) precisely so I can code anywhere from my iPhone. Combined with a
folding bluetooth keyboard (because typing code on an iPhone screen is
terrible), it's turning out to be a pretty useful portable dev environment.

~~~
babaganoosh89
I went the same route but it was too buggy and slow for me, I found screen
sharing to be better using Jump Desktop.

~~~
dperfect
My experience has been the opposite; it's significantly faster than any screen
sharing I've ever used, and I've not encountered any bugs so far. I suppose
there are a lot of factors at play (connection speed, server specs, phone
specs, etc), so YMMV.

------
qnm
This is neat. I’d love to be able to code in an iPad.

Related, I found GitPod a while back, it offers a VSCode experience and also
manages running services for you.

[https://www.gitpod.io/](https://www.gitpod.io/)

~~~
aaronedam
What keeps you from using Visual Studio Codespaces?

~~~
chabad360
Gitpod has been around for a while longer.

------
yodon
> The app uses code-server, a browser version of Visual Studio Code hosted by
> me so there is nothing to setup.

------
gsumpster
Nice! I recently ditched my older 15" MacBook Pro for a MacBook Air and
configured the VS Code Remote Container plugin to run against a $20/mo Digital
Ocean server and it's been mostly good so far!

I was so tired of my MacBook Pro's fans being constantly on and always needing
to be plugged in with dev servers and VS Code extensions running. Github
Workspaces look promising too, looks like the same work.

~~~
TechBro8615
I did the same. It’s been a huge game changer for productivity for me. We have
a docker heavy stack that can easily chug 6gb of RAM, and that’s even before
considering all the Docker bugs with high CPU usage on Mac when using bind
mounts. Now, my computer is silent, and my dev environment is running 24/7 so
I can instantly context switch into it without my laptop heating up or needing
to close programs or anything like that. It really has increased my
productivity substantially.

------
quickthrower2
$2.99 a month for a web view around the existing open source online vscode? No
thanks.

------
vageli
This seems like the author of the service has complete access to your code.

------
goddamnsteve
Great effort. But here’s why I will not be buying it:

1\. Source code is EVERYTHING. Especially when it comes to my clients’.

2\. $2.99/mo? Really? I understand that you have a server running where my
code is stored (scary), but $2.99/month is insane.

The app could have been a wrapper or a render which allows my own code-server
IP to be entered and your customizations kick in. That, would have made it
much more valuable than me paying for a open source project as well as to have
my proprietary information stored in your server.

~~~
nexuist
This is not my project, just something I found while looking for similar
alternatives. I agree with your points though!

------
theferalrobot
This looks awesome!

------
ranguna
No Android :( ?

